# Organic groceries, quinoa milk near Lahaina/Westin Ka'anapali?



## Denise L (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi there,

Does anyone here know of an organic grocery store near Lahaina or the Westin Ka'anapali?  Looks like there is a Whole Foods near the airport, but our rental car will be full of luggage and kids and there won't be a lot of room for groceries.  I mainly need quinoa milk and was wondering if I should just pack it in the checked bags and hope that it doesn't get punctured.  It is in 32 oz. aseptic boxes and I will probably need at least 2-3 boxes for our weeklong vacation.

Also looking for organic chicken, beef and steaks.  

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 23, 2014)

Denise L said:


> I mainly need quinoa milk and was wondering if I should just pack it in the checked bags and hope that it doesn't get punctured.  It is in 32 oz. aseptic boxes and I will probably need at least 2-3 boxes for our weeklong vacation.



Don't do it.  The odds are it will be OK, but think of the problems if it gets damaged.  Not only to your things but to others.  And you could get in considerable trouble in the event of an accident.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 23, 2014)

You could freeze it as well. Easier to ship and frozen does not leak. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## n777lt (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not aware of a huge source of "specialty" organic (as opposed to what Safeway and Foodland already carry as organic) right by Lahaina, so you may have to resign yourself to a quick stop by the airport: There's a big organic food store, Down to Earth, on Dairy just beyond Costco as you are leaving the airport area - phone is  (808) 877-2661 - you might call to see whether they have what you need. In Kihei, there's Hawaiian Moons, but that's more out of the way for you, as is Mana Foods on Baldwin in Paia.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 23, 2014)

*Try Costco*

They are carrying many organic foods reasonably priced in CA stores. Don,t know about Hawaii but will be there in a few days and will stock up at Costco as we are at the same place for four weeks,
.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2014)

In Denise's first post, she said she won't be able to shop by the airport - Costco is by the airport and Lahaina is on the other side of the island.  





> Looks like there is a Whole Foods near the airport, but our rental car will be full of luggage and kids and there won't be a lot of room for groceries.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2014)

Costco has been offering a lot more organics.  If you have a Costco membership that is something to consider. 

I am in the middle of a cleanse and I have only organics to consume for a two week period.  It can be tough to find some items.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  Looks like we may have to stop at Whole Foods after all and just buy the quinoa milk and possibly olive oil or avocado chips.   I know we won't have any room for much, but a bag would probably fit if the stores in Lahaina aren't going to have this one item.  I suppose I can call them all up and ask before we go!

My special needs daughter is on a strict diet--no gluten, dairy, soy, coconut, almond, corn, rice, nuts, mustard, eggs, sunflower, onion--so it's going to be interesting to travel with this diet .


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Denise L, although it doesn't help you with the rest of your shopping, I would suggest that you could easily just bring a bag/container of dry quinoa with you and make yourself the milk at wherever you're staying?  This could at least tide you over until you can get back to Kahului to shop.  I've made it before, and it's dead easy:

http://cradlerockingmama.com/frugal-friday-homemade-quinoa-milk/


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Mar 24, 2014)

Foodland Farms in Lahaina carries alternative milks and has a nice enough selection of organic goods you would find at Whole Foods (not as extensive, but very doable).

Also, the Farmer's Market maybe be an option too.

Couldn't find a link for The Farmer's Market and Deli, but here is a yelp review: http://www.yelp.com/biz/farmers-market-and-deli-store-lahaina (ps, it is in Honokowai).

The Foodland Farms is in Lahaina, and the shuttle from the Westin actually goes right in front if you don't want to drive.


----------



## barefootnAR (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's the FB page for The Farmer's Market which is also a small health foods store. The outside market is 3 days a week but the store is open everyday. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Farmers-Market-Maui/351903534841901?rf=123193751071183


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe for how to make quinoa milk, and thanks for the links to the Farmer's Market!  I'm going to call up the health food store and some of the local grocery stores and see what they might carry.  

Thanks for the great tips !


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe this place?

http://www.choicehealthbar.com/


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2014)

Denise L said:


> My special needs daughter is on a strict diet--no gluten, dairy, soy, coconut, almond, corn, rice, nuts, mustard, eggs, sunflower, onion--so it's going to be interesting to travel with this diet .



Not to be overly nosy, but is it likely your daughter will outgrow, or otherwise be able to eat a more 'normal' diet in time?  My heart goes out to you. It would be extremely difficult, and costly to live with all these restrictions. And how does one find these things out?

Jim


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am leaving Maui Wednesday (March 26, 2014) in the afternoon @ 04:55 PM but I can check some of these out for you if you like.

Gnc
Nutrition & Supplements
0 reviews on Yahoo
1221 Honoapiilani Hwy, #D1, Lahaina, HI 96761
Cross Streets: Between Keawe St and Kapunakea St	
(808) 661-5296

The Vitamin Shoppe
Nutrition & Supplements
1 review on
305 Keawe St, Ste 501, Lahaina, HI 96761
Cross Streets: Between Honoapiilani Hwy and E Kuu Aku Ln	
(808) 667-5834
vitaminshoppe.com 

Farmers Market Maui
Nutrition & Supplements
55 reviews on
3636 Lower Honoapiilani Rd, Ste 7, Lahaina, HI 96761
Cross Streets: Near the intersection of Lower Honoapiilani Rd and Kameeui Pl	
(808) 669-7004
mauitime.com

Near the airport
Down to Earth Organic & Natural
305 Dairy Rd, Kahului, HI 96732
Cross Streets: Between Maui Marketplace Dr and Ohekani St	
(808) 877-2661
downtoearth.org
You will drive past this from the Airport to Lahaina.   It is about a 1 1/2 blocks on the right past Hana Hwy (K-Mart is on the left at this corner).  I am not sure the exact address for McDonalds but it is across the street in that general area.

Alive & Well Natural Health
Alternative Medicine Retailers
16 reviews on
340 Hana Hwy, Kahului, HI 96732
Cross Streets: Between Hanakai St and Hanamau St	
    (808) 877-4950
    aliveandwellinmaui.com

Whole Foods Market
Grocery Stores
77 reviews on
70 E Kaahumanu Ave, Ste B, Kahului, HI 96732
Cross Streets: Between Wharf St and Hana Hwy	

    (808) 872-3310
    wholefoodsmarket.com 


Not sure if these are helpful but the last three listings are close to the airport although I understand not being able to stop near the airport

I can check out the Lahaina locations as I leave the condo and take some pictures of the products that I can find and email them to you if you like


----------



## barefootnAR (Mar 26, 2014)

I had forgotten about Down to Earth, they have been there forever. Recently they have enlarged.


----------



## pipet (Mar 29, 2014)

I've carried all sorts of interesting food/liquid items in my checked bags and nothing ever gets "punctured." Obviously this adds a lot of weight which I view as more of a problem that any breakage during flight. When packing something like this, I always pack in a plastic bag, but so far that's always been more insurance than anything else. The only leakage problems I've ever had are with already open bottles of shampoos/lotions.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 29, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Not to be overly nosy, but is it likely your daughter will outgrow, or otherwise be able to eat a more 'normal' diet in time?  My heart goes out to you. It would be extremely difficult, and costly to live with all these restrictions. And how does one find these things out?
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

It's our hope that she will not create antibodies to these ingredients in the future, but recent specialized blood tests showed her being negatively affected by these items, so our doctor recommended that we eliminate these for at least 6 months and test again.  We are seeing a good deal of improvement, so we will stay the course and see where it leads us.  It's a bit of work and cost, but it's our best shot at the moment.

It's pretty easy to shop because we really can't buy anything packaged.  That eliminates about 85% of a grocery store so we skip a lot of aisles .


----------



## Denise L (Mar 29, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> I can check out the Lahaina locations as I leave the condo and take some pictures of the products that I can find and email them to you if you like



Gary,

That was SO kind of you to offer to check out the places in Lahaina.   Sorry I did not see your post until now, and you are no longer on Maui.  Well, thank you just the same for the contact information for those stores.  I will call them next week and find out if any of them carry what we need.

Hope you had a great time on Maui and thanks again .


----------



## bethy (Mar 29, 2014)

pipet said:


> I've carried all sorts of interesting food/liquid items in my checked bags and nothing ever gets "punctured." Obviously this adds a lot of weight which I view as more of a problem that any breakage during flight. When packing something like this, I always pack in a plastic bag, but so far that's always been more insurance than anything else. The only leakage problems I've ever had are with already open bottles of shampoos/lotions.



We have food allergies in our family, too and often bring one checked bag full of food with us.  For liquids I just double bag them in Ziplocks and make sure the air is out of the bag to allow for expansion.  It's never really been a problem.  

I do the same with toiletries.


----------



## bethy (Mar 29, 2014)

Denise L said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> It's our hope that she will not create antibodies to these ingredients in the future, but recent specialized blood tests showed her being negatively affected by these items, so our doctor recommended that we eliminate these for at least 6 months and test again.  We are seeing a good deal of improvement, so we will stay the course and see where it leads us.  It's a bit of work and cost, but it's our best shot at the moment.
> 
> It's pretty easy to shop because we really can't buy anything packaged.  That eliminates about 85% of a grocery store so we skip a lot of aisles .



We have allergies in our family, too and have found the same.  Basically Whole Foods (not the store) is our mantra.  Literally!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 30, 2014)

bethy said:


> We have allergies in our family, too and have found the same.  Basically Whole Foods (not the store) is our mantra.  Literally!



Yes, it is close to ours too, but I'm going to be on "vacation" and really hope to relax a little about the food allergies.  Luckily, I like to chop and cook and create, but I also like to sit and sleep and do nothing too .

We're going to splurge on shave ice (artificial colors, flavors and high fructose corn syrup) once or twice.  Maybe we'll find some french fries with just a trace of gluten, too.  I like to to go Aloha Mixed Plate, but my daughter can't have soy, so no Shoyu Chicken for her.

It's all good, though.  And getting better.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 31, 2014)

Today I called Whole Foods, Farmer's Market and Down to Earth.  They don't carry quinoa milk.  Well, someone had one with rice and quinoa, but since my daughter can't have rice, that won't work for us.

I'll call the others, but it looks like I will check a bag with a couple of aseptic packages of quinoa milk wrapped up in plastic and bubble wrap!


----------



## maui-or-bust (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Denise L, Try Mana Food in Paia, just north of the airport.
http://manafoodsmaui.com/
Mana Foods is recognized for its wide range of natural and organic products.
If they don't have it nobody will.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 1, 2014)

maui-or-bust said:


> Hi Denise L, Try Mana Food in Paia, just north of the airport.
> http://manafoodsmaui.com/
> Mana Foods is recognized for its wide range of natural and organic products.
> If they don't have it nobody will.



I called and they carry the quinoa milk there.  They said they are 4 miles from the airport if we go north.  I will map it out and see if it is that close...looks like 6.6 miles or 14 minutes north.  Not awful.

Thanks, everyone !


----------

